# Organized rides and value for money



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Instead of "whining" about $100+ fees for the marquee rides, here's a thread to record those organized rides that you think give great value for money.

First up is the Mt Hamilton Challenge, typically run in late April. This is run on a shoe-string budget by the Pedalera Bicycle Club and proceeds go to the Lance Armstrong Foundation. Entry in the 2009 edition was $18 for an individual and $30 for families. You get to ride up Mt Hamilton, incredibly remote roads in the San Antonio and Arroyo Mocho valleys towards Livermore, and loopback via Calaveras Road. They provide water, SAG and support. You provide your own food.

Next is the Low-key mega monster enduro to be held on 13'th Feb 2010. This is a 100km or 100 mile time trial on CA25 on the east side of the Pinnacles. The entry price of $10 gets you water, minimalist refreshments, support and timing. You bring your own food.

Any others?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The Challenge Bicycle Ride is free and is aimed at family and children. The route is 26 miles of city streets and occasional trail in Mountain View, Sunnyvale, Los Altos and Los Altos Hills. It literally has a rest/entertainment/sticker stop every mile to keep the kids happy. Refreshments are fairly minimal though. There's a kiddie event at the Mountain View YMCA afterwards. This year it will be on Sunday May 2. I did it with my 3 year old in a trailer last year, and she had a blast. This time she will be on a trail-a-bike which she is getting for xmas!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*16 brevet rides*

Brevets are timed rides (average 15K/hr minimum) of 200, 300, 400, and 600K distances. They have less support and require more self sufficiency than organized rides, but they are also much cheaper (typically $10 to $40).

Four clubs put on brevet series:

Santa Cruz Randonneurs: www.santacruzrandonneurs.org
San Francisco Randonneurs: www.sfrandonneurs.org
Davis Bike Club: http://www.davisbikeclub.org/ultra/2009/default.htm
Santa Rosa Cycle Club: http://srcc.memberlodge.com/Brevet

These clubs show you the good stuff. The routes are posted. 

Some of these sites haven't posted their 2010 schedules, but you can find them on the RUSA site: http://www.rusa.org/cgi-bin/eventsearch_GF.pl.


----------

